# Clipless pedals for commuting and XC



## spags25 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey guys, so i'm looking for a set of pedals for my 07' rockhopper, which i ride daily to and from school etc...(pavment). I also hit the trails regularly for some XC riding and i know i want to upgrade to clipless. I've done some research and found these pedals, Crank Brothers Mallet 1 









or the Mallet 2's which from what i can see are only a little lighter and come with 3 pins on each side instead of 4










Yes i do know these a little heavy for an XC rider but i really want the platforms for riding in shoes to and from school and then having the eggbeaters for when i ride the trails.

Just want some input on what my fellow commuters think about this..or if you have any suggestions im open for them as well.

Thanks, Anthony


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Are you going to use a bike shoe or a street shoe? If street shoe, I'd try before buying if possible.

You might pay more this way, but I'd ask at a local shop to see if you could demo them on your bike, wearing the shoes you are going to commute in.

My commuter bike just has flat pedals. But I've seen folks who commute longer distances, using clipless pedals and bike specific shoes. They keep a pair of shoes at work to change into.


----------



## jflurett (May 7, 2008)

Check out the Crank Bros. Candy as well.


----------



## spags25 (Dec 1, 2009)

HarryCallahan said:


> Are you going to use a bike shoe or a street shoe? If street shoe, I'd try before buying if possible.
> 
> You might pay more this way, but I'd ask at a local shop to see if you could demo them on your bike, wearing the shoes you are going to commute in.
> 
> My commuter bike just has flat pedals. But I've seen folks who commute longer distances, using clipless pedals and bike specific shoes. They keep a pair of shoes at work to change into.


I'll be using street shoes (nikes/sperrys) to bike to school in, with occasional bike shoe when im just riding around the area. Im not sure if my LBS carry these but if so ill will definitely give that a try.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`ve used Candies off and on for a while and the wire bails really hurt my feet to ride with regular shoes. It looks to me like the platform on Mallets stick up higher (and a lot bigger), so probably much better in that regard, but the suggestion to try them out first would be a very good idea. It`s a lot of money if they don`t work for you. I`m interrested too, so please let us know if you try them with sneakers.


----------



## spags25 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea i took a look at those as well. Not as much of a platform as i'd like but still pretty nice. I'll let you guys know as soon as i try/buy these. Most likely looking at them for a christmas present.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

If you're not dead set on eggbeaters, check out the 'campus' pedal from Perfomance/Forte... true platform on one side, SPD on the other. I had them in college and liked them a lot. Price is right too...

https://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1033468_-1___


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

i've been using Crank Brothers eggbeaters for several years and been very pleased with them. i just ordered a rebuild kit so i can give them some new life but they have held up exceptionally well for the amount of use they get. i highly recommend spending a few more dollars to get the stainless version of those pedals as they will last much longer and actually save you money in the long run.


----------



## spags25 (Dec 1, 2009)

Commuterboy- Yea i did take a look at those, i like them, and they are perfect for what im looking for, im just set on eggbeaters right now. Keep hearing so many good things about them. Thanks for the input!

Sizzler- I don't/didn't know they offered a stainless set of these....what are they called?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

sorry spags, i just assumed they had a stainless because most of their pedals come in a stainless version but I checked their website and all the mallets are steel.


----------



## lalahsghost (Jul 4, 2007)

I wear a 33% mix of Sperry Top Siders/NB Running Shoes/Work Dress Shoes and I have no problem dressing between a pair of plain of platform pedals and mks clipless pedals. I keep the platform pedals loose enough that I can use my hands/remove them on days that I ride to work and want to use my clipless later on. I usually switch over once or twice a week.

This is probably too much work, but it really doesn't take much effort.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

I've ridden a few of the clipless/platform pedals and haven't been happy with any of them...the clips all stick up too high for comfortable and secure riding in street shoes. The Candy was the worst, really just an Eggbeater with decorative plastic trim....no support in street shoes at all, and the platform is close to useless on the trail and easily damaged by rock hits. Mallets with pins were better but you're still standing on that damn clip the whole time, and heavy. Some cheapo Nashbar combos that look kinda similar to the Mallets were just terrible....uncomfortable and slippery in street shoes and difficult to get into with cleats. Those that CommuterBoy posted are probably the most functional, but I think they'd be annoying while riding with cleats, having to search for the right side to clip into on-the-fly. I'm back to mid-range Shimano SPDs since I don't ride all that much with street shoes anyway.

I've seen a couple of platform "inserts" that clip into an SPD pedal, providing a platform when you need it, but removable when you're on cleats. I tried the Nashbar one, but they're cheap plastic and I broke one the first time I used them. But this one might be worth a try. A little pricey at $29 + cleats, but it's alloy not plastic, and uses real cleats so might be OK. I'm curious; might give them a shot some day when I have a little disposable $.

JZ


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Shimano*

makes covers that clip into the existing pedal retension system so that you can use a non SPD specific shoe with the pedals.

Me i always ride with time pedals and riding shoes. I find i find myslef in settings were i really need the power transfer. I carry sandals or shoes in a pack wit the rest of my crap or leave a spare pair of shoes @ work..


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Find a pair of nice cleated bike shoes you can walk around in...

Work great on the bike works fine walking around...

People don't steal bikes without "normal" pedals nearly as often.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

jrm said:


> Shimano makes covers that clip into the existing pedal retension system so that you can use a non SPD specific shoe with the pedals


Sounds interesting. Do you have a link for those? I've never seen them before.

JZ


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by jrm
Shimano makes covers that clip into the existing pedal retension system so that you can use a non SPD specific shoe with the pedals



Jim Z in VT said:


> Sounds interesting. Do you have a link for those? I've never seen them before.
> JZ


Try your local LBS. They probably have a few laying around that they haven't gotten around to throwing away yet. They come with bikes that have clipless pedals stock so they can test ride the bike. . Lots of people just have them traded out to flats.

They are pretty cheap resin/plastic, but do the job in a pinch. I have some at home I use to throw on my road bike when I am in tennis shoes and want to ride it to the shop or around the neighborhood and don't want to put on my cleats


----------



## LUNARFX (Apr 20, 2009)

I have the SL Eggbeaters as well and ride to work and home everyday. I don't bother to change shoes since the cleats don't hit the floor even while standing all day doing sales. Most people probably couldn't be in bike shoes all day everyday, but I've been taking martial arts for over 17 years, so I don't feel pain like most may. Here's a picture of my pedals, and my two work shoes...



































And if I just want to cruise around with my girlfriend on the beach or boardwalk, I'll rock these...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Just add a hundred bucks to your budget and buy a vintage steed for commuting. Keeps your mountain tires in better condition.


----------



## Jvan_wert (Apr 8, 2007)

I've had good luck with 1st gen crank bothers mallets. The bail does push on the bottom of you foot and there is not a lot of grip for you street shoes. I've also used the same pedal on the same bike for commuting and XC racing, yes the pedals are heavy but on a $500 bike it's no big deal, its the engine not the bike that makes the difference. Just don't expect to get a long life out of mallets. mine lasted 4 years and then I did the first rebuild, spindles had some pitting and the coating on the spindles was worn off. rebuild lasted 4 months with no play then the bushing wore out, still using them on my XC race bike I grease them up before races and just live with sloppy bushings.


----------



## Helmsdini (Oct 23, 2008)

I used the forte campus pedals for a while, along with the similar shimano pedals. The forte's were better IMO.

After that, I realized that it wasnt a big deal (and at times beneficial in the rain and so on) to just use my MTB shoes when I ride then put on street shoes when I go somewhere- so I switched to egg beaters and couldnt have been happier. Engagement and clip-out is super easy with them, so there is no fiddling around in traffic trying to clip in. Plus, they are definitely worthy MTB pedals- so no switching out pedals for a trail session.

Another option would be to use something like the 661 Filter shoe- which I own, but havent really used. It looks and functions like a street shoe but it can accept a MTB cleat.


----------



## spags25 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. I went ahead and ordered them (and by me i mean i had my gf get them for me for christmas  haha)

As for the shoes, I think i'm set on these Specialized BG Comp's.. i like them alot, read good reviews on them as well.


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey, those are my shoes! They're great on the bike. Just so-so as a walker.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

LUNARFX said:


> Most people probably couldn't be in bike shoes all day everyday, but I've been taking martial arts for over 17 years, so I don't feel pain like most may.


I'm sorry dude, but that is the funniest thing I've read all day :lol: 17 years and they never taught you about humility?

PAIN does not exist in this dojo!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you need 17 years of martial arts not to feel pain in a casual cleated shoe...

A racing shoe with a rigid sole and a proper insole makes standing and walking a lot funkier.

OP, I love my Time ATACs. Time makes a large-platform model as well, although I don't know how good they are.

My mother has a set of Shimano PD-M324s on her bike - the ones that are SPD on one side and platform on the other. I really don't like them. When I borrow the bike, I have a hard time getting to the right side of the pedal for what I want. I suppose it might be better with more practice.


----------



## spags25 (Dec 1, 2009)

1971tch said:


> Hey, those are my shoes! They're great on the bike. Just so-so as a walker.


Awesome! Glad someone has 'em. I'll be using them mostly for biking...but sometimes when i'm feeling like a badass i'll walk around in them on campus. lol (just kidding)


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

spags25 said:


> Awesome! Glad someone has 'em. I'll be using them mostly for biking...but sometimes when i'm feeling like a badass i'll walk around in them on campus. lol (just kidding)


I also have them, I use them with my mallets and egg beaters, but to fit the mallets I had to put in the little plastic risers under the cleat, and that casues it to sometimes hit rocks when i walk on pavement and it makes a sound like grinding metal or fingernails on a chalk board and just talking about it makes me go like eeeeeeeeeee... haha

but they are good shoes though... I used to wear them to class and had a professor who every day asked me if I was going to soccer practice, and every day I told him that they were biking shoes, but he would forget every day... too much LSD I think...

they suck in the cold though... toooo much vents, anyone know where I can get a bootie to go over them for a reasonable price?


----------



## LUNARFX (Apr 20, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> I'm sorry dude, but that is the funniest thing I've read all day :lol: 17 years and they never taught you about humility?
> 
> PAIN does not exist in this dojo!





AndrwSwitch said:


> If you need 17 years of martial arts not to feel pain in a casual cleated shoe...
> 
> A racing shoe with a rigid sole and a proper insole makes standing and walking a lot funkier.


Glad to make ya laugh a bit. I've been taught a lot of "just about everything." You definitely have to have an open mind when it comes to martial arts, especially when you've seen the times change in that long period.

My main point was just a disclaimer in case the original poster would think that the shoes may be comfortable since I mentioned that I wear them all day while on my feet doing retail sales all day long, since they don't sound like tap dance shoes on tile or hardwood floors. The Bontragers are comfortable to me, but to someone who normally wears Sketchers or sneakers, it may not be so comfortable.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ plus, they pack a little extra mojo for when you need to roundhouse kick somone in the face.


----------



## LUNARFX (Apr 20, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ plus, they pack a little extra mojo for when you need to roundhouse kick somone in the face.


Actually, if I tried to kick any higher than my waist with velocity, the shoes feels like ice as soon as the tip of the cleats make contact with the floor. Believe me. I've tried, just to see. They're truly best for being on a bike, and casual walking if any. No reverse hook-kicks, or landing 540's. Bike shoes though, are the closest to steel-toed boots without actually having them because of their stiffness. Sorry to jack the thread. We now conclude to your original broadcast station.


----------



## samuelhillborne (Dec 7, 2009)

*I got your clipless pedals*

The freerider bunch might bring up all the tremendous quality platform pedals that are out there too. I think the universal truth is that your foot could use some support. Most normal cyclists map that straight to cycling shoes, but bmx dudes and freeriders point to the pedals as well. The more support the pedal gives you the floppier a shoe you can deal with. The more skilled you are at keeping your feet on the pedals and in the right spot, the less you need retention of any kind. That's why on every mountain out there you may run into a rider who rides in tennies and platforms who is faster than you. That doesn't mean that's the right thing for everyone, but a ton of people make that work too. I business commute in MKS Grip King pedals from Rivendell and they are great for me. My dress shoes actually have stiffer soles than my old Sidi road shoes anyway. I'm planning on using those pedals for the Grizzly Peak Century next spring. I do not think I am skilled enough to keep my feet planted on the pedals on a technical on-dirt descent with a hardtail, but I'm sure there are some who would be confident enough to make that work also. Just a thought.


----------



## spags25 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea i know what you mean. I occasionally will smoke past a few guys, me being platformed and on a hardtail, them clipped in on sussers and such and they are like **** we're getting smoked by some kid on a hardtail lol. I mean i feel like i have a nice bike for someone my age ('07 specialized Rockhopper) and i'm very greatful for it, best bike i've owned. I love when i go to the trails in my tennis shoes and i get looks from some guys like, "ok this kids just starting out." Then passing them latter on the trail and such, makes me just smile a bit 

Anyway, back to the pedals, they are on their way. I will be riding in tennis shoes to and from school (with occasional bike shoe when i feel like it  like i said earlier) but i am pretty excited, can't wait to try em on the trails and commuting!


----------

